# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Rug vast laten zetten

## Dolores259

Hallo. In 2011 is mijn rug vastgezet ( spondylodese) . Sinds die tijd heb ik verschrikkelijke last van mij tenen, zenuwpijn. Ik heb al heel wat medicatie hiervoor gehad,maar het wil niet baten. Wie weet hier een oplossing voor, want de pijn gaat maar door. BVD

----------


## spond

Mijn rug is in 2007 via de buik en in 2009 via de rug vastgezet, daarvoor had ik al zenuwschade opgelopen door een hernia operatie. Gekmakend die zenuwpijn en niks werkt er goed tegen.
Dolores heb je wel eens wat gehoord over neurostimulatie? Dit is een ingrijpende behandeling met operaties tegen zenuw pijn, de arts brengt een lead in in de epidurale ruimte tegen het ruggemerg aan deze is verbonden met een draad die naar onderrug of buik loopt dit zit aangesloten op een batterij.
zelf heb je een kastje waarmee je de batterij kan stellen.
Er is een patiënten vereniging de pvvn, het nadeel is dat het forum op facebook zit dus kijk uit voor je privacy! Ook lees je niet echt alle voor en nadelen ervan, nadelen worden vaak prive afgehandeld.
Je kan wel op t lotgenotenforum terecht, t'lichtpuntje, of hier natuurlijk, vraag maar raak.
Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik maandag weer geopereerd wordt hopelijk gaat mijn stimulator dan beter werken, dus als ik even niet reageer dan weet je dat.
Sterkte dolores!
groetjes spond

----------

